# my foster kitty



## demoiselle (Jul 10, 2016)

I just wanted to share this photo of my foster kitty, now two and a half weeks into having a home after seven years in a shelter. He's about 9-11 years old, and overjoyed to be a pet.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

He's gorgeous and looks so happy.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

There's some wisdom in those eyes.

Thanks for fostering. It's wonderful to get the long term residents into loving homes.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Aww what a cutie. I would love to foster someday. I was at the petstore today and they had at least 20 kittens there in need of homes and I thought my heart might break.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww, thank you for giving this baby some relief. Why so long at the shelter? Does the shelter not have an advertising budget for these babies? If you are interested in helping her find a permanent home, try posting on Craigslist or other social media like Facebook. Our very large shelter has an active FB page and we post to web links like Petfinder and our own website, but that is the extent of advertising. I post adoptable cats on Craigslist on occasion.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

What a sweet face that one has!  Thanks for opening your heart and home.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

OO! What's his name? He looks like a Henry...


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

He's beautiful. I'll bet he is a good companion.:heart


----------



## demoiselle (Jul 10, 2016)

Marcia said:


> Why so long at the shelter?


I think it is hard to place some of the older cats, and this kitty is additionally extremely reserved. He loves every bit of attention that you can give him and tolerates everything (nail clipping, being picked up, etc), but he wouldn't approach. He'd watch people and wait. With that kind of personality, it's easy to get passed over. I couldn't overlook him, though, because I couldn't get over his very uncanny eyes and his very (I think) non-cat-like penchant for looking me in the eyes. 

My plan is to adopt him myself.  Fostering this kitty was a good transition for my husband and I to get used to a new cat (especially my husband, who never had a pet before our cat that recently passed away). 

It might be good to talk to someone about how to best promote cats for adoption. I've been pondering whether a seniors for seniors or similar program might help some of the long term residents find homes. I volunteer socializing the cats, and there are many very nice ones who would be great pets.


----------



## demoiselle (Jul 10, 2016)

bluemilk said:


> OO! What's his name? He looks like a Henry...


His name at the rescue was Gandalf, and my husband decided to re-name him Jasper. 



These were taken this morning.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Aww, hes a cuddler. He looks like he's in a kneading session.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

He's a very attractive cat. I agree that seniors get passed over, everyone wants kittens 'cause they're so cute. If I ever get another indoor cat, it will be a senior; I'm old and we'll understand each other.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How wonderful that you and your husband were willing to give him a home! He is beautiful and looks so dignified!


----------



## demoiselle (Jul 10, 2016)

He is such a nice kitty!! I'm glad to have him in our home.

PS: I grew up in Roanoke, VA. ;-)


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

What a handsome kitty! He does look dignified! I am so happy that he has such a wonderful home now.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

demoiselle, I'm fairly new to Roanoke - moved down here 6 years ago after nearly 45 years in the northeast. Two very different cultures!  

7 years at the shelter! He is soooo lucky to have found you!


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

He's lovely!

When I first read your story about him, and how he had been in the shelter for 7 years, I must admit to my heart being tugged a bit!

I think you have done a wonderful thing by giving him a home.


----------



## demoiselle (Jul 10, 2016)

Adelea, he has done a wonderful thing coming to live in our home! He's made me very happy and is an impeccable gentleman with perfect apartment manners. He's totally different in personality from my late kitty, but sweet as can be. He's a total sensualist who loves food (which I have to limit), petting (which I can give almost unlimited amounts of), and sleep (he can do that as he wills). He truly never gets enough, and he is so grateful and happy with his new circumstances.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Jasper is very handsome! His eyes are kind of mesmerizing. It's wonderful that he has a home now with you! Lucky kitty, lucky you.

Mylita


----------

